
Anonymized Engineering Compensation – A sheet full of salary data - gregorymichael
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JR4KrVH1dygniLiLFAMTvdSp5gGLVKKkOxBYiPQagvE
======
TimPC
Some of the data is clearly wrong and should probably be excluded from
averages. Do you have any checks in place on the calculations. For example
exclude data where total comp < salary ?

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14538984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14538984)

